# renting in Ankara



## saltinet (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,
I'm moving to Ankara next week and will begin looking for an apartment. I'm single but need at least two bedrooms for visitors. I'd also really like a large balcony or patio. 
Any suggestions for nice buildings?
Thanks,
Sarah


----------

